# Danner goretex hunting boots SZ12, 400 gram, D wide



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Two different pairs of boots 
1st is Grand slam 10" 400 grams of insulation 















2nd is Frontier 8" 400 grams of insulation















Would like to get $50 each or buy both for $75

I really just need a wider boot now and the D width just won't work anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Getting that time of year again,

$25 a pair located in South Jordan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

if you are ever up around Brigham City. I would take the Danners. I just never go down that direction.


----------

